# Holding the TC button



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know what possessed my buddy to do this; i never would have guessed it, but if you hold the TC button down for about 8 seconds, 2 lights will come on; the sliding car (on the TC button and when you lose traction) as well as the TC with a slash through it. If you simply push the TC button, only the TC with a slash light comes on. Anyone know the difference holding it does?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Holding the button disables stability control (and traction control). You can slide the rear around a little bit if you wish. 

One quick press will disable traction control and let the front tires spin away. Helpful if you're having trouble getting going in snow or trying for a quick launch without the electronic nannies interfering. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's learn what the owners manual has to say on this subject.

*"Traction Control
System (TCS)*
The vehicle has a Traction Control
System (TCS) that limits wheel spin.
On a front-wheel-drive vehicle, the
system operates if it senses that
one or both of the front wheels are
spinning or beginning to lose
traction. When this happens, the
system brakes the spinning
wheel(s), and/or reduces engine
power to limit wheel spin."

Rather annoying when trying to climb a snow/ice covered hill, not only brakes the spinning wheel, but also kills the engine to idle speed. A quick hit on the console located button switches this off. With it on, will never climb that hill, in particular if one wheel has more traction than the other.

"StabiliTrak® System
The vehicle has a vehicle stability
enhancement system called
StabiliTrak. It is an advanced
computer controlled system that
assists with directional control of the
vehicle in difficult driving conditions.
StabiliTrak activates when the
computer senses a difference
between the intended path, and the
direction the vehicle is actually
traveling. StabiliTrak selectively
applies braking pressure at any one
of the vehicle's brakes to help steer
the vehicle in the intended direction.
Driving and Operating 9-39
StabiliTrak is on automatically
whenever the vehicle is started. To
assist with directional control of the
vehicle, the system should always
be left on.

*TCS/StabiliTrak Light*
When the stability control system
activates, d flashes on the
instrument panel. This also occurs
when traction control is activated.
A noise may be heard or vibration
may be felt in the brake pedal. This
is normal. Continue to steer the
vehicle in the intended direction."
If the cruise control is on, will kick it off, the wheel that is spinning gets the ABS high pulse rate brakes applied to help straighten out the vehicle. But only good up to 35 mph. Major cause is trying to take a curve too fast.

Where TCS lamp is located in the tach, StabiliTrak lamp is on the speedometer side. Not necessarily eight seconds, just have to hold that same button down until this lamp comes on. Both lamps will be on when disabled. 

Ha, if preferences are permitted, wish this is system was reversed, both yellow lights would indicate the systems are on, and would be have to be switched on. This would give the driver an extra measure of security that they are safer. I would also switch them on when I feel an 89 cent microcontroller is smarter than my brain and with over 50 years of driving experience.

Also have a Silverado board like this one where some claimed StabiliTrak saved their lives. Know exactly what type of people post statements like this, driving a way over steering vehicle with an empty bed like practically anyone around here drives. With no weight on rear wheels, skids are certainly more likely. Cruze in this respect is a far superior front to back balanced vehicle.

Also was a major problem with muscle cars in the 60's with huge heavy V-8's under the hood and no weight whatsover in the rear. Never liked cars like this, can be hazardous to your health. Watch those curves in the road and a 35 mph warning sign means 20 mph in these things.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In the Australian owners manual it says, "if you hold the traction button down for 7 seconds it turns the TC and stability off so you can have some fun". That may not be the exact wording but it is close, I read it when I first got the car. Aussie.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

When I turned my off. I felt as if I gained an extra 100hp. But of course that was sliding down hill...sideways... making a whoosh noise every time I'd hit the red line. 

/end imagination

-----Sent from from my pad. On a pond. LOOK A MOSQUITO!----


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Holding the button disables stability control (and traction control). You can slide the rear around a little bit if you wish.
> 
> One quick press will disable traction control and let the front tires spin away. Helpful if you're having trouble getting going in snow or trying for a quick launch without the electronic nannies interfering.
> 
> ...


With a light foot in a 6mt I always stall forgetting to turn it off when it kills power. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> With a light foot in a 6mt I always stall forgetting to turn it off when it kills power.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


In snow?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Triggered by a difference in speed between the left and right wheel. In all my reading on ABS or TCS, never learned what this difference is, but surely greater than a half of an RPM.

Cause could be anything that reduces the traction on one wheel more than the other and especially driving at night that flashing yellow TCS light on the tach can practically blind you. Engine should return to idle speed, but at idle, even with your foot on the gas, if that slipping wheel garbs something, will kill the engine with that little 1.4L. And not good if you have somebody on your butt.

Not a problem this last weekend, we didn't get that promised snow, 3*F weather instead, but sure was trying to climb my driveway last Thursday with two inches of a fresh icy snow. But did manage to get my Cruze in the garage with just the TCS off. Only to pull out my snow thrower. 

What I really wish my Cruze had, is a limited slip differential.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD, you just need some better banana skins than what came on your 2LT. Those things suck in the snow!

I'm not the only Wisconsin driver to notice how poor those tires are. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...w-can-cruze-actually-handle-3.html#post885409


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you ever want to read yer owners manual Nick will write it out for ya . Then you will not have to get up and look for it .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> If you ever want to read yer owners manual Nick will write it out for ya . Then you will not have to get up and look for it .


Copy and paste, only takes a second, good old Adobe Acrobat Pro. With search function, can find the page instantly, would take me a half a day to plow through this manual. 

Spoke too soon about snow, is snowing again. Where is that TCS button at again?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

this is common in alot of vehicles i imagine. im my previes vehicle 08 tundra. you press the button once it turned one thing off, press and hold for a bit again and then turns all that junk off and allows you to have some fun!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

These cars do a mean drift in a empty snowy parking lot when the TC and Stabilitrak are turned off. Put it in 2nd, hold the e-brake up, and the rear end will stay kicked out for a good long while. It's not RWD levels of crazy, but is one of the more entertaining FWD cars I've hooned around a empty parking lot (with the owner's permission, of course!).


----------

